# Different coloured Cockapoo's?



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Mine is black with a few little white patches, and I just wondered what other colours you could get, and what is the difference (if any) between white cream and apricot coloured, I'm looking at getting another but dont really want a very pale colour as I dont like to see the tear stain on their little faces, however I saw a little ginger coloured one when i was visiting the place we got flo from and wondered if this was the apricot colour?

Other peoples pictures of their specific coloured pooches would be lovely to see


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

when we got gypsy shw was classed as apricot, but she is now considered buff but we call her blonde. she doesnt get the tearstaining round her eyes. echos eyes are black, delta might get a little bit but im hoping it will blend in with the coulour aeound her eyes


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I really like the caramel colored Cockapoos. So adorable!


----------



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

Well quica ( pronounced keeka ) is merle, with a little bit of everything. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/davidpbraunstein/Quica10242010#

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/album.php?aid=285493&id=561986907

but I also like buff and carmel.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo was dark apricot when we got her and has lightened a bit but is still a lovely deep apricot colour. I like the reds and apricots best and it took quite a while to find a dark apricot/gold puppy.

This is Flo at 6 weeks bottom right









and this is her colour now


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

embee said:


> Flo was dark apricot when we got her and has lightened a bit but is still a lovely deep apricot colour. I like the reds and apricots best and it took quite a while to find a dark apricot/gold puppy.


Flo is so adorable! I like reds and apricots best too. This is the puppy we're getting in a week... he is considered red. I have no idea what he will look like when he's all grown up though.
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=664 (3rd post down has pictures of him)


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

parapluie said:


> Flo is so adorable! I like reds and apricots best too. This is the puppy we're getting in a week... he is considered red. I have no idea what he will look like when he's all grown up though.
> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=664 (3rd post down has pictures of him)


He is a stunning colour. Maybe he'll lighten a bit as he grows but I imagine he'll stay red or deep apricot. Just gorgeous.


----------



## christinenolan (Dec 17, 2010)

We have a chocolate coloured cockapoo and he is adorable


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

embee said:


> He is a stunning colour. Maybe he'll lighten a bit as he grows but I imagine he'll stay red or deep apricot. Just gorgeous.


Thank you! I was looking for a puppy his color and was so happy to find him! I wouldn't mind if he changed to a lighter color as he gets older, but I do hope he stays at least a little reddish, or at least buff. 
How old is yours?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

parapluie said:


> Thank you! I was looking for a puppy his color and was so happy to find him! I wouldn't mind if he changed to a lighter color as he gets older, but I do hope he stays at least a little reddish, or at least buff.
> How old is yours?


Flo was 1 in November and the picture in the snow was taken a few days ago. She lightened just a bit and is still deep apricot so I doubt he'll lighten to a buff, as he looks much darker than Flo did when she was a baby. Would love to see more pics when you have some.


----------



## LynnJ (Dec 23, 2010)

http://









This is a picture of JJ now just about 6 months old, he is very similar to Flo by the look of it. You can see from his puppy piccie that his patches have all but disapeared, all except the white tip on his tail!!

I know I am biased but we wanted scruffy chic and thats exactly what we got, well more scruffy than chic actually!!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww what a handsome boy.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

embee said:


> Flo was 1 in November and the picture in the snow was taken a few days ago. She lightened just a bit and is still deep apricot so I doubt he'll lighten to a buff, as he looks much darker than Flo did when she was a baby. Would love to see more pics when you have some.


Sounds good to me! haha. I will definitely post more pictures once he arrives... January 3rd can't get here soon enough!



LynnJ said:


> This is a picture of JJ now just about 6 months old, he is very similar to Flo by the look of it. You can see from his puppy piccie that his patches have all but disapeared, all except the white tip on his tail!!
> 
> I know I am biased but we wanted scruffy chic and thats exactly what we got, well more scruffy than chic actually!!!!


He is so cute. I love his coloring and I agree about the scruffy chic haha I like that look a lot


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine arent red or chocolate but here s to your chocolate baby Christine he was getting a bit lost amongst all the red adoration ..poor thing ha ha .. you looked like a lost voice x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

I think they're all adorable, no matter what color  Where are the pics of wilfi, karen??


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Eh I m so rubbish that Kendal has just kindly posted some for me under ' Wilf and Mabel' . I need a crash course in up to date technology x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

strangeland86 said:


> Mine is black with a few little white patches, and I just wondered what other colours you could get, and what is the difference (if any) between white cream and apricot coloured, I'm looking at getting another but dont really want a very pale colour as I dont like to see the tear stain on their little faces, however I saw a little ginger coloured one when i was visiting the place we got flo from and wondered if this was the apricot colour?
> 
> Other peoples pictures of their specific coloured pooches would be lovely to see


Flo is apricot aged one but was a darker gold to start with. The golds/apricots seem to lighten a bit as they mature. Flo has quite a light apricot face and never has any tear stains at all - she always has a really clean face. I think some dogs are prone to tear stains and some are not. Not sure why.

The terms used to describe coat colour vary and cream is also called buff or champagne. Flo was described by her breeder as gold and gold seems to be used more to describe a cocker colour (my vet called Flo gold on her record book) but 'gold' cockapoos seem to be called apricot and then red for the much darker colouring.

I think the chocolate dogs are lovely and a good colour if you are concerned about staining.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

LynnJ said:


> http://
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG he looks exactly like Flo and she has a white tip on her tail...


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

LynnJ said:


> http://
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So funny when they are out in the snow and get snow balls in their fur. When we took Flo out the snow balls stuck to her got bigger and bigger and I had to keep stopping to get them off. When we got in I had to put her in a bowl of warm water to defrost her...


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

embee said:


> So funny when they are out in the snow and get snow balls in their fur. When we took Flo out the snow balls stuck to her got bigger and bigger and I had to keep stopping to get them off. When we got in I had to put her in a bowl of warm water to defrost her...


awwww hahah they look so adorable with them on, but i'm sure they're not very comfortable!


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Well thanks for responses. I'm getting an apricot girl in feb. Going to call her Nell. I've started a thread with her pictures in. Also I have a flo who is one yeAr old. Snap  x


----------



## melbry85 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Bella is six months old today!*


----------



## mollydoodlespoodle (Jan 3, 2011)

My cockapoo is red apricot with darker red ears.

She had a more orban colour when she was younger.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

mollydoodlespoodle said:


> My cockapoo is red apricot with darker red ears.
> 
> She had a more orban colour when she was younger.


Post some pics!


----------

